# Convection Plate Construction



## browngd (Apr 9, 2013)

I just noticed on here that every smoker with a convection plate mod, the plate only extends 1/2 to 3/4 of the cooking chamber.  Is there a reason for this.  I am finishing up my build for mine tomorrow and I decided to go the full length with holes starting at 1/4 inch working up to 1 1/2 inches.  Should I have cut my plate like all of the others I see on here.  Just to make it clear, I opted for one piece of steel running the entire length of my pit with holes drilled in it.

I would appreciate any input you may have and the results I might expect to see from the way I am doing it.  Right now without the plate I am running a 60 degree difference between the two ends of the cooking chamber.  I will post pictures when I am finished tomorrow but would like some input before I finish if possible.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## browngd (Apr 10, 2013)

Here are the finished results of all of the modifications I have done to my Brinkmann Smoke n Pit.

I used flashing to seal the holes where you can attach a rotisserie spindle.













20130410_112311_S Main St.jpg



__ browngd
__ Apr 10, 2013






I also used flashing to extend the chimney down the the grill surface but it is hard to see in this picture.  You can also see the far end of the convection plate that I made.  













20130410_112207_S Main St.jpg



__ browngd
__ Apr 10, 2013






This is the baffle I made to direct the heat downward underneath the convection plate.













20130410_111952_S Main St.jpg



__ browngd
__ Apr 10, 2013






Another shot of the convection plate.













20130410_111934_S Main St.jpg



__ browngd
__ Apr 10, 2013






This pic shows the fireplace gasket that I used to seal the lid.













20130410_111942_S Main St.jpg



__ browngd
__ Apr 10, 2013






And finally the cool paint job and new temperature gauges.













20130410_112002_S Main St.jpg



__ browngd
__ Apr 10, 2013






Other mods that can't be seen are fire brick in the bottom of the cooking chamber and I also sealed with Peratex when I reassembled everything.  Most of these mods are from insight gained here and from others around the Internet.  I'm doing a dry run now to season the baffle and convection plate and to see how the temps go.

Let me know what you all think.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## browngd (Apr 10, 2013)

I would have to say that these mods were a total success!  It took quite a bit longer to get up to temp but it is holding steady at 226 degrees. Of all of the mods the absolute one that made the most difference was the convection plate.  Before I put in the convection plate I had a 50-60 degree difference between the two sides of the cooking chamber.  Now that difference is 5 degrees!  I can easily live with that!


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like a GREAT mod to even the heat between the 2 sides!  I'm big smoker illiterate, Do you put drip pans (cookie sheets) underneath your cooking grate?


----------



## browngd (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes, I plan to place a drip pan on the convection plate underneath the food and a water pan on the very left on top of the grate closest to the firebox.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 10, 2013)

What gauge steel is that plate?


----------



## browngd (Apr 10, 2013)

It's 16 gauge.  I'm not a metal worker and that was what I could get my hands on cheap.  I made the entire convection plate and baffle for under $15.  The steel cost me $9.24 and the hinge and bolts cost me not quite $5.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 10, 2013)

browngd said:


> It's 16 gauge.  I'm not a metal worker and that was what I could get my hands on cheap.  I made the entire convection plate and baffle for under $15.  The steel cost me $9.24 and the hinge and bolts cost me not quite $5.


I need some about that gauge and would love to find some at that price!  I suppose i'll try metal shops but where'd you go?  Sorry for all the ?'s but this is a big help for my projects.


----------



## browngd (Apr 10, 2013)

I got mine at a small Fabrication shop here in my town.  I called them up and asked them if they had any scrap sheet metal lying around and they asked me what size.  When I told them he said that's really not scrap but I will sell you something that size.  He told me to come on out and they cut it for me while I waited.  I would look for Fabrication and machine shops in your area.  You may also try auto body shops as they sometimes still use sheet metal.  Hope that helps.


----------



## fisher6688 (Jun 3, 2014)

do you still get good smoke flavor with the holes being that small closest to the firebox. also do your holes get clogged during a long smoke if you get drippings down.


----------



## fisher6688 (Jun 3, 2014)

sweet mods by the way


----------

